# Mi cuñada Olga (I)



## ozzono (Oct 15, 2005)

This is my sister-in-law.  Its name is Olga.  It is but beautiful on the inside.  Greetings.

Esta es mi cuñada.  Su nombre es Olga.  Ella es mas bella por dentro.  
Saludos.


----------



## airgunr (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice shot, good compostion and a very pretty girl.  My only criticisum is the skin tones are a little blown out.  I would personally like to see a little more skin tone.


----------



## Alison (Oct 15, 2005)

Her eyes are striking! I do like the high key look, but agree with airgunr that some additional details in her skin tone would be nice. I really like the tight crop and composition of this shot!


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 15, 2005)

Stunning girl. Since I am a BIG fan of high key portraits, I really love this one. Just a tad more detail would make this one perfect.  :thumbsup:


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree with everyone here! 
Ella es muy bonita. :thumbup:


----------



## clemeys (Oct 16, 2005)

What does "high key portrait" mean?

I like the composition on this shot, also agree it's a washed out.


----------



## airgunr (Oct 16, 2005)

I believe High Key means lack of tonal range.  Mostly restricted to just blacks and whites with very few grays.  Mostly leaning towards the whites.


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 18, 2005)

High key and low key describe the general tones you find in an image. A high key image shows mostly bright whites, and less shadows, while a low key image is darker and more shadowy. Both tend to evoke different moods in the viewer. 

This photo is definitely high key, and is very well done imo. Maybe the brights are just a _tad_ too bright, but not by much. I like the contrast with the dark hair.

Me gusta mucho esta foto. Hay unos partes que son un pocito demasiado blancos, pero no mucho. Me gusta el contraste con el pelo negro.


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 18, 2005)

ozzono said:
			
		

> Its name is Olga.  It is but beautiful on the inside.



Hehe, that sounds funny in english. :shock: Luckily I understand the spanish so I know what you mean.

Jeje, ese suena un poco chistoso en inglés. :shock: Por suerte yo sé lo que has escrito en español y comprendo lo que quieres decir.


----------

